# What are your New Year Resolutions for 2009



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay folks, lets hear what those new year resolutions are for 2009. I am going to try to be more patient, I am also going to try and get to that 119lb weight goal-although I am not going to guarantee that i'll make it there, I am also going to try to not let things aggravate me so much-although I suppose that comes under the being more patient category.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I avoid trying to make "new year's resolutions." Experience has told me they usually end up in disappointment. If I want that, I'll just balance my checkbook...... instead I pray for a happy, healthy year & do what I can to make that happen.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Stop buying goats!!! :hammer: :hammer: :hammer: :hammer: 

......except for the one doeling I have reserved from Angie.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Umm

Get Healthy
Clean my Room
Go to lots of shows with Keren!
:hammer: :hammer: :hammer:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I also really despise New year resolutions, but I guess it helps if you write them down. I had been thinking of thinks.. that I should do or accomplish.. so I'll list mine for the 'Day After New Years Resolution 2009'. Respectivly.

-Purchase and grow all of the plants I had circled in all of those plant catalogs..
-Clean the rest of my room
-Be 'greener'
-Practice archery & shooting more
-Take my drivers training tests and possibly maybe try to pass (I dread driving.. I have nighmares)
-Get a job at Runnings where my so called 'friends' work so I can pester and annoy them into quitting.
-Keep up good grades
-Grow my hair.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Amos alot of those sound evil xD


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess I should have started this list a while ago....but I should work out more and become more fit, switch over to registered stock only in the boers, sell some goatrs (like that is going to happen.),keep up the good grades, get into the vet school/camp this summer.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not do them because I can not keep them at all. i agree I think if I wrote them down I would have a better chance of keeping them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> -Take my drivers training tests and possibly maybe try to pass (I dread driving.. I have nighmares)
> .


I'll tell you the same thing I've told my friends, stop trying so hard when it comes to driving, trust me, it works. Thats one thing I never got worked up over and yes I did fail my test once but hey I have my license, lol :greengrin:

My resolutions.....hmmmmm.......I've never really made any, I guess I'll just stick with being able to see the floor in my room, getting through my junior year, getting through this year, getting a job and running away next summer :shades:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

....running away next summer :shades:[/quote]
Sarah.....I never expected that!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its not like its a permanent thing, I"ll be coming back :wink: mwhahahaha :slapfloor:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh...ok. I'm sorta doing the same thing...


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't make them anymore too depressing when I don't follow through!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always make a resolution to read through the Bible in that coming year .........I always get stuck after like Deuteronomy so I decided years ago I wouldnt even make that a resolution anymore, it only disapoints me. But I am working towards having read through the whole thing.... got a ways to go but I am further then I have been before I think. :thumb: 


Lets see some goals of mine that wont happen this year  

Make loads of money
get married
explore the US

So I guess I will stick with just enjoying what life throws my way and what God has for me each day


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You guys shouldn't be so down on yourself...Stacey jusy wait you'll find the right man soon enough!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto Sara.

You really put shouldn't yourself down Stacey, just because your resolutions didn't fulfill themselves doesn't mean you still can't keep trying on them  Patience is key.  

I guess the one thing I never understood about resolutions is why they had to be made at the beginning of the year, why not make resolutions year round?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've wondered the same things and then I came up w/ an answer....people want to avoid trying to work towards goals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because a new year is a turning of a new leaf a chance to start over and to get a fresh start. Isnt something new exciting? so in that excitement people like to make changes in their life. 

It isnt that we cant do it or they dont do it throughout the year...it just is highlighted at the new year


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

that is a good answer and it makes sense.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine is so embarressingly technical that I'm not going to even say it....
but my second resolution is ....... lose all the weight I gained over christmas holidays.... :doh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My friends and I made some _interesting_ new years resolutions :wink: I guess time will tell as to whether we will complete them or not!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Do tell...lol! You don't have to I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Oh Amos alot of those sound evil xD


I do not understand, they all seem pretty civilized to me. :wink: :angel2: XD

Its not that I try 'too hard' Sarah, I actually have never been behind the wheel, except when I was maybe 6 sitting on my older sisters lap. I think sometimes my mom would prefer to keep it that way too.. I really have no desire to drive, but I know in the future I will need to. I worry that I will forget something in the middle of driving and crash into something, and kill a bunch of innocent bystanders (as fun as that may sound, I do not want to go to jail). Plus.. the behind the wheel instructor is evil and hates me. My brother failed his test twice, and on the third time the instructor swore at him but let him pass, even though my brother is a great driver, he got nervous and messed up.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Husband and I have bad habits of impulse spending, so we are actually _writing_ a contract to NOT buy anything we DO NOT need this year, until our property is finished and our house is up.

I am, of course, including a few "freebees" but once those are gone, that's it!

Let's hope we stick to it, because I want our house built and our property fenced! :help:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I always make a resolution to read through the Bible in that coming year .........I always get stuck after like Deuteronomy so I decided years ago I wouldnt even make that a resolution anymore, it only disapoints me. But I am working towards having read through the whole thing.... got a ways to go but I am further then I have been before I think. :thumb:


Stacey, buy one of those Bibles that is specifically made for reading the whole thing in a year. I believe they are laid out with readings for each day so it is more interesting than trying to just read from Genesis through Revelation. I think Christianity Today http://www.christianitytoday.com also has a program set up so that you can read through the Bible in a year. Check out their web-site. There's lots of really cool tools there.


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok my New Year's resolutions...
get to the gym at least three times a week (not that I'm lazy, I just am usually far too busy!)
carry through with our daily Bible study
get well enough to get my schoolwork done so I can graduate!!!!!!

Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out the technical aspects of this site, but just for whoever posted about their driving....
Relax! Breath! It is going to be ok! I was terrified when I went for my tests too, partially because I think that a lot of people get like that and partially because we have been in two pretty bad accidents. I've been too sick this year to get my full drivers, but it is coming soon :stars: As for your previous posts about hitting something... Don't fret, even if you do end up hitting something (Which you won't!) I beat you big time. The first time I got into the truck alone without any supervision, my dad wanted me to back it up a couple of feet, I put a huge dent in my dad's company vehicle and right in front of a guy I kindof liked. I think that that is slightly hard to duplicate! What helped me was a bit of advise my mom gave me; this also applies to tractors, riding lawn mowers, power tools, and pretty much any type of van or truck etc., You just have to remember to be cautious, something always CAN/COULD happen, but also just be calm in confidence of your capabilities and you can pay better attention to what you're doing and reduce your risks. As for that driving instructor, I'm stubborn enough that I'd be sure to do my utmost best to prove him wrong :wahoo: But if you're really concerned ask your parents to take you out on a country road a couple times first. Good luck!


----------

